# Upgrading from the Panasonic 720p plasma to their 1080p plasma?



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Has anyone here upgraded from the Panasonic 720p plasma to their 1080p plasma? Just curious if this upgrade is worth it or not. CC has a good deal on their 1080p set.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

My general observation .. 720p plasma sets clearly reveal the individual pixels. The 1080 plasma sets don't. If that's your case check out the 1080p set.

--- CHAS


----------



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

If you want to got Blue Ray in the future buy the 1080P I have both 720P on my 37" and 1080P on my 58"


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

HIPAR said:


> My general observation .. 720p plasma sets clearly reveal the individual pixels. The 1080 plasma sets don't. If that's your case check out the 1080p set.
> 
> --- CHAS


I agree, I upgraded, and with the 720 the pixels are visibal. With the 108 the picture loks alot smoother.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Our first HDTV was a Panasonic 42" 720P plasma. We used it for a year just on SD, waiting until D* had an MPEG4 DVR. I upgraded that to a 50" 1080P Panasonic plasma last year. During the upgrade (before moving the 42" to the bedroom), I connected them side-by-side and I could tell a difference in PQ. It wasn't huge but it was a difference. I think I'd pay 10% more to get 1080P, but maybe not much more than that.


----------

